# IF YOU HAVE SNOW THAT MUST GO!! Zaugg Snow Thrower Available.



## Snowmain (Jan 30, 2011)

Snowmain Snowmain is online now
Junior Member

Join Date: Jan 2011
Location: Rocky Mountain Region
Posts: 2
Anyone looking for Zaugg snow removal help?
Hey Guys,

We see New York / New England is getting hit pretty hard in some areas with the recent storms. If anyone needs some serious Snow Removal Muscle, please let me know.

IF YOU HAVE SNOW THAT MUST GO IN ORDER TO PUSH BACK... LET US KNOW!

We can assist with our Mono Bloc Zaugg Snow Thrower! ONLY SERIOUS INQUIRIES PLEASE; for Snow That Must Go! Available for any Gov't Contracts, Emergency Arterials, Roadways, Parking Lots, etc. Minimum contract 1 week and crew availability 24/7. Will consider Sub Contract Agreement.

Also, for those of you looking to load trailers, our unit is great for "chute" loading tractor trailers

Please email if interested with your contact info-, scope of request and we will respond with a price quote with in 24 hours or sooner.

Thanks,

Fran


----------

